
NCEES Discontinuing PE Software Engineering Exam (March 2018) - emddudley
https://ncees.org/ncees-discontinuing-pe-software-engineering-exam/
======
emddudley
Choice quote:

> Since the original offering in 2013, the exam has been administered five
> times, with a total population of 81 candidates. Only 19 candidates
> registered for the April 2018 administration.

Hacker News discussion when the program was launched in 2013:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4621218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4621218)

